# How much benadryl?



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I have some children's chewable tablets of benedryl. They are 12.5 mg each. How much should I give Pompom before getting his vaccines in the morning?? 

Edit: Forgot to add he is 2.75 lbs.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex takes 3cc of the liquid for car sickness, he was right at 5 lbs when that was perscribed to him. I am not sure how that would compare to the tablet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would ask your vet or you can try PMing LadyMontava. She helped me figure out the dosage for my girls.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I would ask your vet or you can try PMing LadyMontava. She helped me figure out the dosage for my girls.[/B]


I was just gonna say that... lol.. she helped me with kodie too... I bet its less than 2mls


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My vet told me to use liquid benedryl and to give 1mg per lb.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Your tablets are too strong for pompom's weight. If I remember well, my vet said 10 mg tablet for Alex and he is 5.8 lbs. I would let the vet give the benadryl with the shot.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I ended up not giving him any. So far he is doing well, he is sleeping (3 hours post vaccines). Hopefully he will be fine!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Your tablets are too strong for pompom's weight. If I remember well, my vet said 10 mg tablet for Alex and he is 5.8 lbs. I would let the vet give the benadryl with the shot.[/B]


She can use a pill cutter to get smaller amounts. I think I had to give Nikki 1/4 of a children's asprin once. At home I have the dosage that my vet told me written on the benadryl box. I'm thinking its something like 1mg for every 1-2lbs. Not sure if that is right though.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

10 mg for 5lb is too much, as I mentioned before the correct dose is 1 mg per lb. I use Benedry for both Tasker and Ty before all shots and they get the weight based dose every time. Tasker is large enough to use the pills but with a smaller dog the liquid is much easier and comes with a dropper.


----------

